
You Draw It: What Got Better or Worse During Obama’s Presidency - jonwachob91
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/01/15/us/politics/you-draw-obama-legacy.html
======
jonwachob91
Love him or hate, innovative journalism like this will be the primary
differentiator between high quality journalism and low quality gossip blogs.

